# Summer Flying in Cleveland???



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

Hi, I'm a bit new to Cleveland and am hoping to find some fly fishing opportunities around my home. I've got Rocky River, Chagrin River, Lake Erie around Edgewater park, and I believe Big Creek, and the Canals relatively close to me. Suggestions for summer flying?

Also, I'd be interested in some ponds that might also be close.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Any of the rivers that flow into Lake Erie should be good for Smallmouth ....I would do some research on line on the Rocky the Chagrin and the Grand . Pick one fish it you will catch smallmouth and at the same time getting a idea on where the good spots are for the steel head in the fall and winter months.....Good luck .


----------



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

Thanks a bunch on that. Small Mouth targeting it is. I'm really looking forward to trying out Steelhead too! Haven't done much flying in over a year and really want to get get out on productive trips now!

Also, I found some smaller lakes and ponds in Berea while Googling. Any idea on those, or the Erie Canal for that matter?


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

push your boundary to the gorgeous cuyahoga national park, and that sexy river that runs thru it. Hike a bit, and you'll never see another angler- smallies there carry knives and are quite aggressive if you hit the right setup- and god only knows what that will be....bright green hairy looking thing that resembles a knitting accident more than an insect, or muddler minnow type, grasshopper summer, never had luck with streamers but one time just hiking came across a guy working a 3" white looking streamer working it back fast doing well. 
theres miles of river in that park, amazing scenery and tranquility not all that far from 
brooklyn??...crap I lived in old brooklyn in the mid 90's. kept moving south, now in medina county. 
you're half an hour from the center of that entire park. 
bring your camera-


----------



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

Oh wow! I drove around the park two weeks ago. Had wife and baby in tow. Really had a hard time figuring out access, mainly because of the wifey and baby. I think I will retry again prepared for a hike. I love smallies on flys!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a few spots in North Ridgeville if you're interested. I can put you on some nice Largemouth or Carp and even some Cats. I fly for Carp as they put up a nice fight and get me primed for Steelhead 
Growing up in Berea I find that Wallace Lake has the best percentage of catching something. What you catch is sometimes a guessing game....


----------



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

I'm interested. I don't know how to set up PM but you can email me directly. I don't quite know how that works but [email protected] is fine.


----------

